# Stairway to Heaven solos w/TABs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey folks,

I did up another solo for y'all to take a swing at. Check it out.

Jeremy Green - YouTube


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the TAB's! I was just going to check out some guitars at the local stores and it'll come in handy.


----------

